# Van Staal Combo



## NewToTheGame (Feb 22, 2010)

I am selling a slightly used reel on a never used rod. The reel is a Van Staal VM150 and the rod is a Van Staal VJS56-270 5'6". I am asking $400 for the set.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

How about putting up some pictures of that reel...and posting the serial number or first three digits of the serial no.


----------



## NewToTheGame (Feb 22, 2010)

I have the box for the reel and the cover for the rod.


----------



## NewToTheGame (Feb 22, 2010)

Still for sale. Make an offer and maybe we can deal.


----------



## moejm23 (Dec 15, 2012)

you willing to just sell the rod?


----------



## NewToTheGame (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah I can do that. $100.00 sound fair?


----------



## NewToTheGame (Feb 22, 2010)

Price drop to $350 for the rod and reel.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

what's the vs spooled with?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

If I could afford a VS rig, the line would be the last thing I'd worry about.


----------



## NewToTheGame (Feb 22, 2010)

The reel has 50lb Powerpro right now.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

For 350 my email is [email protected], we can exchange cell numbers from there and work out a time and place to meet


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

wdbrand said:


> If I could afford a VS rig, the line would be the last thing I'd worry about.


lol I already have a VS(a real one not a vm) on a CTS but thanks for trying.


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

Has this sold yet?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

FishinTutt said:


> View attachment 17533


I never knew that Van Staal's were made in China . . . Have they always been ?


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

All the new ones are. It's still a solid reel though.. I'm the one who purchased this vm 150 from tutt. All I've done with it though is tie into a couple 20-30lb Jack crevalle down in Florida


----------

